# px4 Trigger "scratch"



## TonyB (Jun 15, 2011)

Greetings all..

New to the forum, have a question..

I have a brand new Px4 (only about 50 rounds thru it) While I was practicing some rack and loads with snap caps, after pulling back the hammer into SA mode, there's a light "scratch" or "grind" feel in the first mm or two in the trigger pull. like something is grinding inside, its very slight, but very noticable. It wasn't doing this at first, I wonder if it's something I did, or if its dirty (although it shouldnt be) Has anyone had this problem? I know they are relaible guns, and this came as quie a surprise to me. Don't know what to do. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

That should go away shortly and it should work smooth after a little more firing. It doesn't need to be oiled and cleaning shouldn't be the issue. I have the subcompact smooth, but the compact had a little grind feel at first, only after racking the slide and pulling back the trigger on the first shot; after single action and reset and in double action pull there was no grind at all, but everything smoothed out just fine after a little shooting. Now the trigger pull is crisp and smooth at all stages:smt083.


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I noticed the same thing on my px4 storm. I haven't noticed anything wrong or negative from this, I have sent about 600+ rounds through it and that scratch is still noticeable. Not as much as when it was new, but still there.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a PX4 sub-compact and the grind is not noticable (smooth). When I bought my full size .40 and notice the grinding scratch sound when pulling the trigger that first 0-3 mm on the SA mode. I asked Academy to send it back more than a week ago and I called repair center two days ago and they said they haven't received it yet. I also bought another full size 9mm OD green from Academy (for an incredible low price) and I had the same problem but the grinding sound is less than the full size .40 that I asked them to send back. I'll keep you posted when receiving the repair one back. I own 3 PX4s. I love my sub-compact but the two full size disappoint me a little bit.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Mustang said:


> I have a PX4 sub-compact and the grind is not noticable (smooth). When I bought my full size .40 and notice the grinding scratch sound when pulling the trigger that first 0-3 mm on the SA mode. I asked Academy to send it back more than a week ago and I called repair center two days ago and they said they haven't received it yet. I also bought another full size 9mm OD green from Academy (for an incredible low price) and I had the same problem but the grinding sound is less than the full size .40 that I asked them to send back. I'll keep you posted when receiving the repair one back. I own 3 PX4s. I love my sub-compact but the two full size disappoint me a little bit.


If it were me I'd give it a chance to work itself out before going through all the hassle to ship it back. If it didn't improve then I would have thought about it. You'll likewise notice this only on the very first racking of the slide in SA pull. As stated in my earlier post mine worked itself out just fine and in no way did I notice anything wrong or negative about it when I shot the pistol as Mike45 posted.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

Just got home with my 9MM PX4 Type F. It has the same gritty feel. Any updates? Has this gona way?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 10, 2011)

It took Academy more than a month to send back to Beretta because they wanted to save shipping cost by sending in bulk. I should have done it myself. I tried to call Beretta and hopefully could talk to one of the gunsmith to describe my issue with the triggger. I left 3 messages but never got a call back until the 4th times, the rep told me that they'll send me a brand new one and I should not have the same issue. I was very excited. Two days later I called Academy and they received my PX4. The Academy manager told me that the first thing he checked for was making sure the trigger is smooth and he said it was smooth. I was very excited and ask to check my gun. I had a brand new gun with the same freaking scratching grinding sound on my trigger! I think only if you notice the sound then it bothers you. When you are at the range with your ear proctection on it probably won't bother you. But it's a Beretta PX4 and it was one of a gun I dreamt about. Again I have 3 of them: 9mm SC, 9mm OD green fullsize, and .40 fullsize. I personally think the Subcompact is made with more quality. There're more metal parts to hold down the slide on the SC. You guys try this: hold the fullsize PX4 without magazine and shake the gun, you'll hear the rattling sound because the slide is too loose. But when I do the same with my SC, it is solid. I am not sure this is because they leave more room for the rotating barel, especially the bottom part of it. I just feel when they mass produce something, due to the high demand of the PX4, there're some flaws. Just like the Toyota, when they mass produce cars and quality control is low, they'll have recalls - lots of recalls. Well, I still like the PX4 except the trigger grind and the looseness of the slide. I sent to Beretta with 1 magazine; they send me back with a brand new box which now gives me 3 magazines. Don't forget about sending for a free holster if you bought the PX4 from June to Sept 2011.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I have the compact model made in Italy with the rotating barrel and it does not have a loose slide to frame fit, to the contrary, it has an extremely tight slide to frame fit and shoots more accurately than I can. Quality is exceptional, especially for a $500.00 handgun.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

That will go away usually with use (shooting)

You bought a great gun.

Here's mine ...










IMHO ... You're gonna love it.

:smt1099


----------



## ickthus (Aug 7, 2010)

LUBE!!!! Mine had the same scratchy sound/feel you are talking about. Look on the right side of the frame at the spring in the frame as well as the trigger group as a whole. I mixed Mil-tec dry lube and stainless steal high temp. grease and over lubed these areas and worked the action. Cleaned and repeated this step. my problem/issue is gone. I mostly feel it is the spring squeaking on the polymer frame. My PX4 .40LE Trijicon is a year old and 1000+ rounds. Not one hic-up or squeak.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 10, 2011)

I put grease in the parts where they grind to each other. The OD green 9mm is cured; the noise is not noticable anymore. But the .40 S&W is still the same. I might have to send it back to Beretta.


----------



## Flexwingman (Feb 3, 2013)

I just picked up a new full size PX4 in 9mm. It has this exact same roughness or scratchy pull only when I've cocked it. I hope is goes away! Other than this little issue, it's a great pistol so far. Time will tell.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

The PX4 is a great pistol 

over time as you work the trigger it will smooth out

I would suggest getting SNAP Cap and shooting your TV

:smt1099


----------



## Flexwingman (Feb 3, 2013)

Good idea about shooting the TV, especially when Obama is on...LOL


----------

